# Mouth Calls what brand?



## WingedShooter7

TITLE

I was wondering what a good mouth call would be even tho i assume they all sound the same maybe not

Just need to know cause when im going to be turkey hunting by myself i would like to just have a mouth call not a box.

thanks :beer:

WingedShooter


----------



## jbshunter

PIGGY BACK from primos.


----------



## WingedShooter7

i got a quaker boy....


----------



## Remington 7400

Mouth Call- Primos
Slate Call- Knight & Hale
Water Proof Slate Call- MADD
Box Call- Lynch
Water Proof Box Call- Quaker Boy
Locater Crow- HS Strut
Locater Owl- Primos
Locater Gobble- Quaker Boy
Push Pin Type- Knight & Hale

No one brand will do it all, you must buy from them all to get the best of the best!


----------



## WingedShooter7

heres what i got right now

QuakerBoy-Hen Call Mouth
Lohman-Box Call


----------



## C BROWNDUCK

i like madd calls, but you really need to try a variety of mouth calls, some may fit you better than others and some may sound better to yuo personally, most mouth calls arent that expensive so buy a few different brands and experiment, you can really get a good deal on them especially after the season is over...just my .02


----------



## cut'em

Quaker Boy Pro Triple. easy for a beginner and diaphrams can be cut to loosen the call up abit allowing a wider range of volume from puts to gobbles


----------



## dutchin4dummies

Rcently bought the Primos starter pack with instruction CD and 3 mouth calls. Really like the sonic dome.


----------



## oatsboy

ws7 
they do not all sound the same, not even the same brand thats why they offer so many different styles.
buy and use several while afield.
i prefer quaker boy calls
just remember the call that makes you feel like a calling god may not give a particular tom a chubby like the twangy sounding call you brought along for the ride just because you dropped 4.99 on it.
point in case,hopeing not to offend,and for lack of a better discription take my cousin bob,25 yrs with a mouthcall and he sounds like what can only be discribed as an epileptic having an asthma attack which you will never hear offered on any instructional tape nor masterd by any pro at a calling contests seems to bag him a tom or two every spring


----------



## goosebusters2

I have a few quaker boy mouth calls they sound good. They make some that are smaller so they are easier to keep in your mouth longer.


----------



## goosebusters

I used a primos diamond cutter last season I really liked it because it didn't have that dome top. This way the whole call was more flexible and fit in my mouth better. Even though it is kinda gross, I would try some out before I started buying them.

The Diamond cutter has:
2 thin prophylactic reeds
3rd ultra-thin latex reed with an inverted-diamond cut
Raspy yelps, clucks, kee-kees, cutts & cackles
The high-pitched starting note with raspy finishing note is my favorite part about this call.


----------



## mossy512

Like everyone here mine are a variety of many names. The mouth calls I have are primos and Knight & Hale, of which I prefer the K&H. They work better for me.


----------



## mossy512

Hey guys i was looking around online for new stuff check out http://www.canecreekcalls.com they make 7 mouth calls and have video of some of them. They sound great!


----------



## siucowboy

I went through a lot of diaphram calls and always though I was an average diaphram caller at best...then I tried a Primos True Double, one of their stacked frame calls....you get the rasp without any cuts or half moons etc....now I feel like an above average caller (at least in my mind).

I've taught guys how to yelp on primos stacked frames in less than a day and within a week they're throwing out some pretty good cuts.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Mouth calls of mine:

Magnum Diamond - Pittman Calls
Black Diamond - Pittman Calls
Batwing Dome Double Reed - Primos
Batwing Dome Single - Primos
The little yellow Dome - Primos
Old Boss Hen - Quaker Boy

I like the pittmans the best.....Bagged two birds with the Magnum this year, and called one in for a friend.

But the Dome calls by primos I really like. Just got them this year and they sound great. IMO


----------



## VarmintKevin

I use the diaphrams made from Cane Creek calls. I met a guy on the NWTF board that loved those calls so I ordered 3 from the owner. he makes them at his home and he is an awesome guy. he tuned my calling up the day i got em in the mail over the phone. Great service, and great calls. what more can you ask more?


----------



## CO.Hunter

I use a elk call made by Carlton Its the herd bull triple reed model 70002 brown in color. I use it for those long distance calling situations in Colorado for merriam turkeys. The main reason I like the call is for its ability to withstand a lot of abuse and use in the field unlike many others I have tried. You can pretty much make any turkey call. I also use it for a coyote call which gets them to shock gobble.

Another good call is a call made by primos "and Deadly Double" a sdouble stacked frame call it is a raspy and a fun call to use... 
Good Luck....


----------



## dominantpredator

I am ninteen and have been calling since i was twelve i have won several nwtf sanctioned calling contests and even though i may not have the years of experience as some but i can say i have tried them all but honestly you have to do some trial and error. its what fits your pallet and you can acheive the best sound with. For me except for a few custom calls i wont be caught on stage or in the woods without a legacy mouth call. My favorite is ladys night.


----------



## thunderroot

I prefer the legacy calls,leading lady or fatal attraction.If you haven't tried one I would highly recommend it.


----------

